# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  So now is when I tell you that there's bugs living in your eyelashes...

## Otherside

And given that this is supposed to be a support site, _how do you feel about that?_

These guys here just may well be calling your eyelashes home...

tic3.jpg

----------


## Keddy

Ugh, what are those things?!

----------


## L

Thanks....just thanks

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

D:


D:


!!!

----------


## Otherside

> Ugh, what are those things?!



Eyelash Mites.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Uh, as disgusted as I am by them, those are just ticks.

This appears to be an actual eyelash mite:

tumblr_miuoxp6qmL1rtwf4xo1_500.jpg

Being alive is a bit gross in many ways if you ever stop to think about it.

----------


## SmileyFace

O.M.G.

Ugh. This is... so gross.

----------


## Otherside

> Uh, as disgusted as I am by them, those are just ticks.
> 
> This appears to be an actual eyelash mite:
> 
> tumblr_miuoxp6qmL1rtwf4xo1_500.jpg
> 
> Being alive is a bit gross in many ways if you ever stop to think about it.



Huh, I only got the original image when I googled it up. Thanks.

Still...I really do not like the idea of creepy crawlys on the human body. Reminds me to much of elementary school and headlice...

cropped-louse.jpg

Or fleas

pestcontrol_fleas.jpg

Or bed bugs

bedbugmp.jpg

----------


## Monotony

Well it's a good thing I no longer have eyelashes.

----------


## Keddy

> cropped-louse.jpg
> 
> pestcontrol_fleas.jpg
> 
> bedbugmp.jpg



*Barf*  ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^ I had bed bugs before. Safe to say that it didn't help my bug phobia any! Plus I had to ditch all my stuff from my first apartment (furniture, clothes, everything). I wasn't taking any chances. It's been four years or so and I still freak out sometimes about the thought of them being where I currently live.

----------


## Kirsebaer

brb throwing up  :shake:

----------


## Chantellabella

Gee thanks guys. 


Sleep is over rated anyway, right?


I'm going to go put a blow torch to my head and bed now.

----------


## Koalafan

> Gee thanks guys. 
> 
> 
> Sleep is over rated anyway, right?
> 
> 
> I'm going to go put a blow torch to my head and bed now.



I would seriously torch my whole house just to burn those little buggars  :Tongue:

----------

